# It's Over.



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

Penn is finished.
There is enough difference that an automatic recount won't happen.  If a recount is done it's going to have to be paid by the Republican Party and it's going to cost millions.

Biden Elected as Pennsylvania Puts Him Across 270 Electoral Votes


----------



## pknopp (Nov 7, 2020)

Oddly no one else seems to be reporting this.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 7, 2020)

Just wait and see...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Time for Republicans to man up

Trump lost
Trump lost Bigly 
With four states to flip, there is no path to victory

Its like a Baseball team that lost 10-2 and is complaining about a called strike in the second inning.


----------



## pknopp (Nov 7, 2020)

Dalia said:


> Just wait and see...



 Of course we will get there but making claims that aren't backed by facts are what Trump has been condemned for.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Just wait and see...
> ...


Trump has already filed 8 court cases and all have been quickly thrown out.  

The court does not deal in internet rumors


----------



## Dalia (Nov 7, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Just wait and see...
> ...


There is evidence, there are videos...do you really think that Biden would have had all the votes for him or almost like that by magic the day after the election?


----------



## Dalia (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Internet rumors ? like always you and your democrats friends did not bother watching the video ?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Dalia said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


There are videos that misrepresent what you are seeing.

The votes are being tallied in accordance with state rules. Four different states. Observers have equal access and rules to be followed.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Oddly no one else seems to be reporting this.



Penn reached the point of no return for Rump.  He has no chance of winning.  There aren't enough votes left to make up the deficit of over 35,000 votes to tie the election.  It's over.  Plus, there aren't enough votes left to even make take it to the 20,000 mark to force an automatic recount.  The others are playing it real safe, that's all.  

*BUSINESS INSIDER*

*Vox live results: Biden wins Pennsylvania*


The real reason that the mainline news is reluctant to call it is that Rump declared himself the winner early on when he had a lead.  Later on today, they will be following suite.  The count is now beyond Rump even getting a forced automatic recount even if he gets most of the remaining outstanding votes which is beyond comprehension.


----------



## verker (Nov 7, 2020)

*Surely the score self and northern europeans and male Biden are happier.*


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Republicans need to assess where they are and abandon supporting Trump fed fantasies 

Trumps legacy is already set. We know about his love of conspiracies.  

Obama was not a legitimate President because of ridiculous rumors he was born in Kenya.

Now, Biden is not a legitimate President because FOUR independent states (2 Republican) conspired to fix the election


Republicans.....Time to start looking like a credible party. Not a party whose policy is dictated by QAnon


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

Dalia said:


> Just wait and see...



Your cite said those two in question programs were NOT used in the counting of the ballots.  All the other things are just crap.  Unless it was used for tallying the ballots then it has zero to do with the actual election.  Rump lost.  Get over it.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

USMB Conservatives....

If Democrats fixed the election, why didn’t the take the Senate and not lose seats in the House


----------



## pknopp (Nov 7, 2020)

Dalia said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



 If you understand how things work, then yes. In actuality this is how elections have long worked. Just because an election was able to be called on election night doesn't mean all votes were counted then.


----------



## pknopp (Nov 7, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Oddly no one else seems to be reporting this.
> ...



 I don't disagree but my statement still stands.


----------



## alpine (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans need to assess where they are and abandon supporting Trump fed fantasies
> 
> Trumps legacy is already set. We know about his love of conspiracies.
> 
> ...



these aint normal repubs...

a lot of repubs already voted for biden, thats obvious in the election count...

these are just some lunatics believing in their own crazy fantasies...

i got to give it to them tho; it is entertaining to watch all their craziness...

but it is scary thinking them running the planet for another 4 years...

thank god repubs and dems worked together in this election to vote their orange king out of the office...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Oddly no one else seems to be reporting this.
> ...



Pennsylvania and Nevada are done deals. They need to call them.

Arizona still has an outside chance of Trump coming back and Georgia is headed for a recount.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 7, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Oddly no one else seems to be reporting this.


We went through this yesterday.  I wish EVERYONE would stop saying they won until it's happened.  It's cruel.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


But a recount won't stop them from calling it, will it?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

alpine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans need to assess where they are and abandon supporting Trump fed fantasies
> ...



The King is dead
Republicans no longer need to fear the wrath of Trump. There is no need to mindlessly agree with his unsupported rants

Very few are supporting Trumps wild claims.  But they are still cowering in the shadows afraid to tell him he is wrong


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



They didn’t call Florida in 2000

The recount in Florida ended up changing a couple hundred votes.  Trump needs 7,000 in Georgia.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



I am doing my own math on this one.  I am not relying on any of the talking heads.  The reason I haven't called any other state other than Penn is that there is still a very, very small chance that it can go either way.  But in the PAs case, the percentage of votes left versus the spread between the two means it's over and the Fat Lady is singing her fool head off right now.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Yeah, just like Michigan and wisconsin in the early morning had the same hold-up


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Dalia said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Both have shifted significantly for Biden

If it was just one state and it was very close, Trumps legal challenges make sense.

But he is dealing with four states and tens of thousands of votes.

His challenges are just petty


----------



## Oddball (Nov 7, 2020)

Dalia said:


> Yeah, just like Michigan and wisconsin in the early morning had the same hold-up


And made nearly the exact "correction" in trajectory at nearly the exact same point in time.....Just as boldly predicted by yours truly.






						A Bold Prediction
					

The "mail-in" (i.e. past-post box stuffing) ballots counted after 3 November will defy all statistical probabilities, to heavily favor Biden and other democrat candidates.  Bookmark this post.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Trump has known for some time that the election would end in him losing.  

His strategy has always been that HIS court, the court that HE appointed, the court that he owns will support him on any wild claims he makes and reverse the results.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



No.  They will still call it.  Today, the major news organizations will follow suit and announce the 273 EC count for Biden even though the total count is still not done in Penn.  But the math, as I did it myself, just won't add up for Rump to even get an automatic recount on the States Dime.  If a recount is done, it's going to be done on the Republican Parties dime.  The question comes to mind, is it going to be worth the millions do do a recount for Penn with an almost zero expectation of overturning the vote?  That's some serious donations on a low results.  It appears that the Party of the Rumpers are putting their money into lawsuits.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not Pennsylvania, a recount won’t make sense

We are talking Georgia at 7,000 votes and a tenth of a percent.
The state has already said there will be a recount.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yes, it meets the state requirements because the count will be within the 1%.  It's an automatic recount.  Penn says it must be within 20,000 which it's outside of that.  So the election is over no matter what happens in GA.  270 has been reached.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Stop talking about Pennsylvania
We were discussing the recount in Georgia


----------



## mamooth (Nov 7, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Oddly no one else seems to be reporting this.



The first media outlet to do so would see Trump mentioning to his brownshirts that it would be a good idea to attack them.


----------



## verker (Nov 7, 2020)

*Well-being lore avenue lad all results too Independent and Socialism Party and more election Party's plump results !! ??*


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Since this thread is about Penn, I suggest you start your own thread about the recount in GA.  And I will still continue addressing Penn for a recount and court battle.  Now, run along.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


No, the thread is about it being over

As of now....it is


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 7, 2020)

Oddball said:


> And made nearly the exact "correction" in trajectory at nearly the exact same point in time.....Just as boldly predicted by yours truly.


Biden is victorious in far too many states for the diehards to find credible pretenses to seriously challenge all their results, and alleging a vast national secret plot in which both Democratic and GOP state administrations conspired to screw the Cry Baby while they awarded House and Senate Republicans is very, very nutty.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 7, 2020)

schmidlap said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > And made nearly the exact "correction" in trajectory at nearly the exact same point in time.....Just as boldly predicted by yours truly.
> ...


Sahaddap, you mathematically illiterate mouth breather.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Unfortunately, it's not over even if the Fat Lady already sang.  The Fat Slob hasn't sung yet.


----------



## pknopp (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



 The Republican party is going to tell Trump to let it go.


 I'm not sure what he can actually accomplish on his own.


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 7, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Penn is finished.
> There is enough difference that an automatic recount won't happen.  If a recount is done it's going to have to be paid by the Republican Party and it's going to cost millions.
> 
> Biden Elected as Pennsylvania Puts Him Across 270 Electoral Votes


*mail in votes are great with NC, but the rest of the states are cheaters??? get the fuck out of here you sore losers*


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 7, 2020)

OldLady said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Oddly no one else seems to be reporting this.
> ...


*uh, we won....next?*


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 7, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Sahaddap, you mathematically illiterate mouth breather.


Who do you suspect is behind the vast, nation-wide conspiracy to screw P*ssy Grabber while contriving victories for Senate and House Republicans? Grabber will have to blame _somebody!_


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 7, 2020)

schmidlap said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Sahaddap, you mathematically illiterate mouth breather.
> ...


*227,000 dead Covid ghost, with my dear late brother leading the way.*


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

pknopp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Depends on how much he can raise on his crowd fund account.  It could be enough for a Pizza or it could be million depending on how stupid his hard core followers are.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

It’s over and the world is celebrating

The Mayor of Paris just Tweeted

Welcome Back America


----------



## HaShev (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Time for Republicans to man up
> 
> Trump lost
> Trump lost Bigly
> ...


But you lost, you just haven't figured it out yet that you voted for higher taxes and a car that will have zero trade in value when you are forced to buy an expensive electric one  *Lol*
You just voted for everything you hated in what you thought Trump was=means you got what you wished for.
You brainiacs elected everything you falsely accused Trump as being.



You falsely accused Trump as being too old and questionable cognitive skills so you elect Biden who refuses his health tests yet still fails the most basic cognitive test which is to correctly identify animals and colors (he confused his Delaware Blue Hen for a green Philadelphia Eagles logo).



You falsely accused Trump with a quid pro quo with Ukraineb so you elect Biden who admited to doing such a thing on a broadcast.



You falsely accused Trump as being corrupt and compromised and only interested in using his position to enrich his kids so you elect Biden who took pay to play money from MANY COUNTRIES (being compromised by those nations) and enriched his son, brother snd sister in the process.



You falsely accused Trump as taking foreign help to manipulate an election and so you elect Biden who was the actual one involved in using Russian dissinformation to attack the political opponent and cabinet members?and spy and manipulate election(s)*.



*[mid terms were manipulated by this hoax as well]



Many lives were affected and congress became illegitimate which affected how we handled the covid crisis, which Biden claims we messed up costing lives=self blame.



You falsely accused Trump of racism, so you vote Biden who's the actual racist caught many times in racist comments and actions including his friendship and protection of Robert Byrd, and his own VP herself calling him a racist.



So either you voted a for a liar VP or a racist Biden Presidency.



You falsely accused Trump for children being detained in cages so you vote for Biden who built the cages and made the policies that required detainment in cages including the media pics used for that narrative coming from the Obama/ Biden administration era.



You falsely accused Trump as gonna start a war yet we see the opposite, so you instead voted for the man who helped instill that war mentality just because his pay tobplay money is significantly higher in war games than in peace.



You falsely accused Trump as being lenient on Russia, so you elect Biden who alliwed Russia to waltz in and take Crimea and allowed them to try and manipulate our democracy and elections, plus you do worse in protecting China because once again COMPROMISED by being in their pockets.


----------



## verker (Nov 7, 2020)

pknopp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



*Republicans lost the election.

Harm that the Party might a fresh opening whether four year !

To begin with, Biden's time is first in capital in the white house.*


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

HaShev said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Time for Republicans to man up
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

HaShev said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Time for Republicans to man up
> ...


America has shown Trump the door after one term


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

verker said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Trump lost the election

Republicans survived


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> verker said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



We always do but we morph.


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 7, 2020)

Biden/Harris is on track to accrue *306* electoral votes if current leads prevail in Georgia, Nevada, and Arizona, as well as racking up an all-time record high in the popular vote.

On December 11, 2016, Trump, while not mentioning his popular vote loss by 2.9 million, enthused concerning _his _*306*:




*“We had a massive landslide victory, as you know, in the Electoral College!”*
​


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



There is always a video.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 7, 2020)

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



No.  They are itching to.

If it somehow reverses.....boy, would I enjoy watching that.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > verker said:
> ...


Republicans need to assess where the party is headed

Will they rally around a new leadership or will they fall back on Trump 2024


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2020)

schmidlap said:


> Biden/Harris is on track to accrue *306* electoral votes if current leads prevail in Georgia, Nevada, and Arizona, as well as racking up an all-time record high in the popular vote.
> 
> On December 11, 2016, Trump, while not mentioning his popular vote loss by 2.9 million, enthused concerning _his _*306*:
> 
> ...



306 is an official butt kicking


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Thank goodness.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 7, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Not at 8:17 we hadn't.


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > *“We had a massive landslide victory, as you know, in the Electoral College!”*​
> ...


Trump clearly regards *306* as an eminently brag-worthy affirmation of the national will, but Biden seems to regard it with humility.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 7, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > verker said:
> ...


Perhaps not, as to morphing: 

'On Saturday, Trump declined to concede to President-elect Biden, instead promising unspecified legal challenges to try to overturn the outcome of the race.

Until a successor emerges to lead Republicans — likely not until the resolution of the 2024 Republican primary — Trump remains the de facto head of a party that he has reshaped in his image.

“Even in defeat, Donald Trump has exceeded expectations and helped other Republicans do the same,” said GOP consultant Michael Steel, who has worked on Capitol Hill and for campaigns. “He will remain a powerful force within the party.”

Still, Trump’s loss is likely to spark a reckoning over how much of Trumpism the party should embrace going forward, especially given that Republicans could retain control of the Senate and won additional seats in the House.

Had Biden won in a blowout, that would have put “wind at the back of a lot of Republicans who said character counts and the Republican Party should never put its faith into someone who pushed boundaries liked Donald Trump,” said former White House press secretary Ari Fleischer, who served under former President George W. Bush.


But because it was closer, he predicted the party would likely “continue to be wracked with a split between insiders and outsiders, between the establishment and the Trump supporters who fault the establishment. And the soon-to-be former president’s role will be a huge question mark because if he decides to stay active, despite the close loss, he remains powerful and effective, especially for Republicans.”'









						Trump defied gravity; now falls back to earth, future TBD
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — Donald Trump, who defied political gravity with his extraordinary rise from reality star and businessman to the presidency, has fallen back to earth. In the end, his flurry of raucous rallies, an unprecedented turnout operation and sheer force of will could not overcome the...




					apnews.com


----------



## OldLady (Nov 7, 2020)

Lest in our joy, we forget the Republicans with a soul-- the Lincoln Project.



			The Lincoln Project (@ProjectLincoln) on Twitter


----------



## HaShev (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And you tried to get what you hated in this time with Biden.  If you succeed, then you are the biggest self hating idiots on this planet, and it will be liken to self mutilation.
Simple terms that even you can grasp:
You are showing Trump the door while letting the image you have of Trump (aka Biden is everything you hate about Trump) in the side window.
This is why you could not refute my post.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I think Rumps days are over.  It's time to rebuild.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don't see it that way. I can't see it that way.  Rump needs to be sent packing all the way.  And it appears that there are going to be quite a few assists from other groups like NY and 2 other states as well as a few banks to help him out the door.


----------



## Silver Cat (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> View attachment 412972


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


There are many in the GOP who agree with Trump’s message but saw Trump as the wrong messenger.

The notion that Trump was some sort of interloper who misappropriated an otherwise virtuous GOP is dubious at best.

Indeed, the rot in the GOP that set the stage for the likes of Trump began long before Trump came on the scene – the nativism, the reactionaryism, the unwarranted fear of positive, beneficial change, the white grievance politics, the fear of diversity, the fear of inclusion, and the fear of dissent, the arrogant authoritarianism of the social right, the contempt for the privacy rights of women, the equal protection rights of gay and transgender Americans, the due process rights of immigrants, and the voting rights of minorities were well under attack by Republicans before the infamous announcement on the escalator.

It’s naïve to believe that the Party of Eisenhower and Goldwater will return solely the consequence of Trump’s departure – Trump was merely the symptom, not the disease.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

Now for a gracious acceptance and a heartfelt concession.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Then we need to work to build the party back to where it was when it really did represent America, all Americans.


----------



## Silver Cat (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


The only one legal party for all Americans? And "democratic" GULAG for opposition? More censorship, street terror, illegal migration and China's influence? No, thanks. I would prefer Grant's 1876, not Orwell's 1984.


----------



## Silver Cat (Nov 8, 2020)

And yes, "It is not over, until its over! "


----------



## pknopp (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Now for a gracious acceptance and a heartfelt concession.



 Wasnt their best.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Now for a gracious acceptance and a heartfelt concession.
> ...



I have a feeling as time goes by, it's going to get a lot better and a lot funnier.  It's just too soon.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Lest in our joy, we forget the Republicans with a soul-- the Lincoln Project.


The Lincoln Project are out of work political losers who will never darken the doors of the white house again


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lest in our joy, we forget the Republicans with a soul-- the Lincoln Project.
> ...


Neither will Donald J. Trump.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Neither will Donald J. Trump.


I’m not so sure

it aint over till its over

but why does that make you so happy?

Surely a usually reasonable person like yourself  can see that biden is damaged goods in more ways than one


----------



## sparky (Nov 8, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> View attachment 412972


this'll be fun Jan 20th.....~S~


----------



## sparky (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I think Rumps days are over. It's time to rebuild.


lotta damage to deal with Daryl

~S~


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Neither will Donald J. Trump.


And  BTW, thanks for not denying the creepy hacks and turncoats in the Lincoln Project who cannot build a winning coalition to beat the dems but instead merely try to bring down trump out of spite


----------



## Peace (Nov 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> USMB Conservatives....
> 
> If Democrats fixed the election, why didn’t the take the Senate and not lose seats in the House



Bingo!!!

Ladies, Gents and all those that can not believe they are male or female we have a damn winner here!

You asked a great question and how is it that the Democratic Party did not stuff the ballot box so they could just do a clean sweep of House and Senate seats but only supposedly stole the election for Biden?

Here’s the reality and the Trump voting base can not believe Republicans would throw a election to rid themselves of Trump and my evidence?

Lincoln Project!

Yes ladies and gents and all those confused the fact is Lincoln Project did it job!

Sure, Trump got the most votes ever for a defeated candidate but in the end those like those that ran the Lincoln Project were effective enough to defeat Trump and give Biden a win.

When you have my smug ass coming off the fence to vote for one side or the other you know there is something wrong and it is time for the President to go!

Many times Trump voting base was warned that those like me will not vote for another four years of Trump and they thought we were very few votes but I and many others have tossed this election with the hope 2024 the GOP will return to the opposition party to the far left extreme in the Democratic Party and not lead by some megalomaniac former TV personality!


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Nov 8, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


I am sorry  for your loss. Losing a brother is losing a part of you!

Please hope we find a vaccine soon!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lest in our joy, we forget the Republicans with a soul-- the Lincoln Project.
> ...


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


 The so called Leader lost. That is what the Lincoln Project was all about.

Trump represented the Strom Thurmond’s of that party. The Lincoln Project stood by the greatest Republican, ever!


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 8, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > USMB Conservatives....
> ...


I have no problem believing Republicans are just as corrupt as Democrats. It however is not a selling point. Which is why I won’t support any Republicans that prop up Marxists Democrats out of spite.


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Neither will Donald J. Trump.
> ...



Maybe, like me she has lived long enough to know!


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Neither will Donald J. Trump.
> ...


Nah, Biden's alright. Trump won't steal this election, no matter how hard he tries.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

sparky said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I think Rumps days are over. It's time to rebuild.
> ...



We can start with building 
*Republicans Healing America *


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Nah, Biden's alright.


trump is not the one trying to steal the election

biden is

at least be honest and admit that you hate trump so much you just dont care if biden  cheats or not


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, Biden's alright.
> ...


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Trump had to be stopped, but it boggles my mind to see that one.  If they want any Republicans to listen, they need to stop putting out paid advertisements for Joe.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



I think the Lincoln Project has changed their direction now.  Like me, they are trying to work to Heal America.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, Biden's alright.
> ...


He didn't cheat.  Trump is trying to steal the election.  We voted.  Those votes were counted fair and square, and Biden won


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Those votes were counted fair and square, and Biden won


That fantasy


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


You don't do that by forcing the enemy down their throat like that.  Trump has truly brainwashed these people.  They need help finding reality again.  They're sure not ready to be told Biden will make things all better.

If I were to try and take on this Herculean task, which I'm not, I'd listen to any sane morsel left in their brains and try to crowd out the conspiracy theories and lies with some plain old talk about real ideas.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Those votes were counted fair and square, and Biden won
> ...


Believe what you need to.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Believe what you need to.


You should be talking to yourself

your hate for trump voters must be stronger than I realized


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Believe what you need to.
> ...


I don't hate Trump voters.  Whatever gave you that idea?


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Still trying but no luck.


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


 They take disagreement for hate. I actually feel sorry for them that they have lived so long and can still fall for a Con man.

Elmer Gantry with his fake Religion.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> I don't hate Trump voters. Whatever gave you that idea?


Maybe because you want democrats to steal the election from them

trump represents 70 million ordinary Americans who dont deserve to be cheated by the dems


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

MaryAnne11 said:


> They take disagreement for hate. I actually feel sorry for them that they have lived so long and can still fall for a Con man.


But its ok when you and OldLady do it?

Disagreement involves policy

hate is when your only chant is Orange Man Bad

which is all the anti trumpsters like you and OldLady have to say


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hate Trump voters. Whatever gave you that idea?
> ...


80 million Americans chose Biden.  In America, we accept when we lose and start working toward the next election.  Not this, flipping the table and crying cheat.  .


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> 80 million Americans chose Biden


Were they all legal voters?

the election is tainted by fraud


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

But more than that is the reaction of never trumpers who complain that the system in washington is corrupt but then turn against the only outsider that ever beat the swamp rats at their own game


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> 80 million Americans chose Biden.


Aside from illegal votes dont forget the entire corrupt  washington establishment and the mighty lib news media with one voice shouting down the 70 million ordinary Americans who wanted reform


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Trump may be able to finagle one or two electoral votes
But a 70 EV loss is out of reach


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 80 million Americans chose Biden.
> ...



You forgot to mention DEEP STATE


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I hope for the day when Republicans and Democrats work together.

What was heartening to me is how the young people became involved. It is their future, not ours.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> You forgot to mention DEEP STATE


I didnt forget

the Deep State is a central part of the corrupt washington establishment

or do you deny that washington is corrupt?


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> > They take disagreement for hate. I actually feel sorry for them that they have lived so long and can still fall for a Con man.
> ...



I make no chant. But I do understand when the Country is going in the wrong direction. 
It is time for the young, the workers, the middle class to get a fair shake. If that annoys you so be it. I am concerned for the future of my children and Grandchildren.


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot to mention DEEP STATE
> ...


And who votes for that deep state? It did not get that way without votes.

In the last 4 years it has become a cess pool with the wealthy and greedy robbing you blind.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

MaryAnne11 said:


> What was heartening to me is how the young people became involved. It is their future, not ours.


I would point out that youth does not have enough experience to make those decisions yet

but then there is you and OldLady so maybe some things do not always improve with age

anyway around 30-35 about 30% of each generation wises up to the liberal scam

and so far thats been enough to stave off the lib socialist nirvana


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

MaryAnne11 said:


> And who votes for that deep state? It did not get that way without votes.


Exactly

The Deep State hides under wet rocks and never wishes to be seen in the daylight


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 80 million Americans chose Biden
> ...


Yeah, they were legal.  The only taint is coming from a carefully orchestrated plan by President Trump to hold on to his seat, and it started years ago by convincing people that facts are not facts.  


Mac-7 said:


> But more than that is the reaction of never trumpers who complain that the system in washington is corrupt but then turn against the only outsider that ever beat the swamp rats at their own game


I'm sure the history books will remember his accomplishments.  It has been an unusual Presidency, for sure.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Yeah, they were legal. The only taint is coming from a carefully orchestrated plan by President Trump to hold on to his seat, and it started years ago by convincing people that facts are not facts.


You really give trump voters no credit at all

in your world people who agree with you are smart and everyone else are fools

the mail-in ballots were an open invitation to cheating

as well as the poll counting methods in deeply democrat districts 

but you are blind to everything except for how much you hate trump and his supporters


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> > What was heartening to me is how the young people became involved. It is their future, not ours.
> ...


Mac, why would I want to keep listening if you're going to keep insulting me?   Did I personally insult you?  Are you personally insulted when someone disagrees with you?  Because otherwise, I don't know where all this bilge is coming from.  

Talk to yourself then.


----------



## Silver Cat (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


In America we punish cheaters. Let's send federal forces in the cheating states and recount. As it was in 1876.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> I'm sure the history books will remember his accomplishments. It has been an unusual Presidency, for sure.


Yes now you can return to complaining about the corrupt washinton establishment now that the threat to their power has been eliminated


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryAnne11 said:
> ...


Every time you smear trump voters as dupes of the Orange Man you insult me


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Let's send federal forces in the cheating states and recount. As it was in 1876.


yes

lets have a supervised recount 

though it might be too late in some cases where the original ballots have been thrown away and only the doctored ballots filled out by demo poll workers remain


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I think they are recounting.   Those states also want the count to be right.  The only thing I'm concerned about is the people who have decided that states who voted for Biden must be cheating.  If there was fraud, of course we need to know about it, but the fact that Biden won in swing states identified for their potential to go either way is not a basis for suspicion.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Mac, why would I want to keep listening if you're going to keep insulting me? Did I personally insult you? Are you personally insulted when someone disagrees with you? Because otherwise, I don't know where all this bilge is coming from.


Besides, in reference to the post you are complaining about it was not intended as an insult

your friend was oozing with enthusiasm for young voters because they are so liberal

and I pointed out that youth is always liberal but does not necessarily remain so

but if I said it with too much of a cutting edge I apologize


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Okay.  That's fair enough.  I suppose everytime you smear Dems and the left I could take it personally and start sulkily accusing people of bullshit, too.  That's exactly what has us acting like a tin pot third world shithole that can't accept election results right now.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I didnt know you were a committed democrat

I’ve always regarded you as a fallen republican because you hated trump


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> That's exactly what has us acting like a tin pot third world shithole that can't accept election results right now.


Democrats and RINO party establishcrats did not accept trump when he won

but your excuse was that he colluded with russia

remember?


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


No,they are pretty much just conning democrats into giving them money.


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 8, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Any lefties that were willing to fall on the sword for Biden need to be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. All of them.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I'm an Independent.  Bipolitical.  Lol
But in this case, the Republicans and Trump have pushed me over the fence by their outrageous behavior in trying to steal this election from 80 million Americans who have had enough.  How I feel about him as a person is not why I object to his actions.  I seriously feel he was destructive to the very underpinnings of our democracy.   People who think I'm a Marxist for standing up for democracy are too silly to be considered.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > That's exactly what has us acting like a tin pot third world shithole that can't accept election results right now.
> ...


I never said that. I waited for the Mueller report and accepted it.  Try again.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> *How I feel about him as a person is not why I object to his actions.*


All you ever complain about is trump the person

I think you are not being honest with yourself

Trump is an alpha male and that annoys some women more than they might realize


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> I never said that. I waited for the Mueller report and accepted it. Try again.


I didnt say you personally

but now that you have enlisted in the biden/democrat army you have to take responsibility for their actions


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > *How I feel about him as a person is not why I object to his actions.*
> ...


Well, thanks for setting me straight about what I feel and what I think and what I say.  It's been real enlightening.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Well, thanks for setting me straight about what I feel and what I think and what I say. It's been real enlightening.


Its merely a suggestion for you to consider

but you do have much to say about trumps personality and very little about his policies


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Democrats and RINO party establishcrats did not accept trump when he won
> 
> but *your* excuse was that he colluded with russia
> 
> remember?


The correct word in that case would be "their"

If it makes you feel better to pideon hole me with the Democratic party, I could care less.  Add it to your list of fantasies, Mac.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Nicely done, Mac.  You made it about me, not Trump.  I must need more coffee.  I'm going to correct that now.


----------



## Silver Cat (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Recount. Investigate. Punish cheaters. 









						Wisconsin Clerks May Have Unlawfully Altered Thousands of Absentee Ballots | News/Talk 1130 WISN | Dan O'Donnell
					

County and municipal clerks and poll workers across Wisconsin may have unlawfully altered witness statements on thousands of mail-in ballots across the state




					newstalk1130.iheart.com
				












						Pennsylvania Republicans Call on Democrat Governor to Audit Election
					

Top Republicans in the Pennsylvania Legislature called on Gov. Tom Wolf (D) Friday to carry out an "immediate audit" of the 2020 elections.




					www.breitbart.com
				









						Zerohedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com
				
















						Software that Incorrectly Gave Biden 1000s of Votes, Used in 28 States
					

The election software that "glitched" in Georgia and Michigan, incorrectly giving Biden thousands of votes, is being used in 28 states.




					www.breitbart.com
				














						VIVA DYER, 3/1920, 48629 ### VOTED! ### Ballot Received: 9/30/2020 (1 votes)CA - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Now for a gracious acceptance and a heartfelt concession.


Speaking of SNL, it will be a long winter without anyone in the white house for them to attack


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> If it makes you feel better to pideon hole me with the Democratic party,


You pidgin holed yourself as a democrat voting for biden in a previous post 

you cant simply revert to an independent and avoid all responsibility now for what democrat do and have done


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > If it makes you feel better to pideon hole me with the Democratic party,
> ...


Okay.  It's been amusing, but we're done here.  See you around.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



WE have to give them a pathway.  I am not going to give the unicorn story of the extreme left.  But I do want to present the old Republican Values when the Republican Party really did represent the majority of the nation.  And, yes, those values are completely foreign to the Rump values who has very little values.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hate Trump voters. Whatever gave you that idea?
> ...



And Biden represents over 75 million.  And you DEMAND to steal the election from the majority.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



And?


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> *And Biden represents over 75 million. *


Of which maybe 60 million are legal voters


----------



## Silver Cat (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


How many of those 75 million are his friends - China Communists and how many - illegal migrants?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Cat said:
> ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > *And Biden represents over 75 million. *
> ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


SNL is your lifeline?

thats sad


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


You’re acting very childish


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...





Mac-7 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



I am trying to console you in your hours of need.  It's okay to cry.  I'll understand.  I know your entire world has come to an end.


----------



## Silver Cat (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Yes, you don't know , and what is even more important - you don't want to know. You are ready to allow cheating if it is useful for your "party" (and its foreign investors). Technically it is pretty close to treason.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Cat said:
> ...



Poor little puppy, your world has come to an end.  You just don't know what you can do with your life after this.  It's okay to cry.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I am trying to console you in your hours of need. It's okay to cry. I'll understand. I know your entire world has come to an end.


No

you are gloating like a child


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Keep those SNL'S coming, Daryl.  That was a good one!


----------



## Silver Cat (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


There are many ways to victory. It is not over yet, you know.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to console you in your hours of need. It's okay to cry. I'll understand. I know your entire world has come to an end.
> ...



You are crying like a baby.    I guess you Moma never told you, "Stop crying like a little baby or I'll give you something to cry about".  Here, let me treat you like your Mama did.  There, There,


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Cat said:
> ...



There is only one way to true victory and that is to count all the votes.  And that is being done.  And even if all the votes are counted, it's mathematically impossible for Rump to win.  So he has to try and cheat.  But since it's Rump doing the cheating, it's a good thing with you.  The world is laughing at him and you.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You are crying like a baby.


There is nothing to cry about 

biden has not won yet


----------



## Silver Cat (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Not "all the votes". We need to count "all legal votes". Do you see the difference?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Cat said:
> ...



Of course I see the difference.  The Votes should already be legal.  That should have already been covered by the various levels of the election procedures.  What you are saying is, only those that are for Rump are Legal and all others aren't.  Newsflash, cupcake:  it's all over but for your crying.

I know we are supposed to be good winners but it's a bit hard when you refuse to be good losers.


----------



## Silver Cat (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


But there were many obviously illegal "voters" (for example, already dead). We need investigation to determine how exactly many. We need investigation to determine what procedures were violated and by whom.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Cat said:
> ...


Where did that happen, Silver Cat?   How do you know?  In other words, share a link, please?


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Where did that happen, Silver Cat? How do you know? In other words, share a link, please?


I thought you were demanding that trump concede?

if he does not keep fighting none of our suspicions will be confirmed or denied


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Where did that happen, Silver Cat? How do you know? In other words, share a link, please?
> ...


Do you mind?  I was asking Silver Cat  for some information.


----------



## San Souci (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Penn is finished.
> There is enough difference that an automatic recount won't happen.  If a recount is done it's going to have to be paid by the Republican Party and it's going to cost millions.
> 
> Biden Elected as Pennsylvania Puts Him Across 270 Electoral Votes


Just remember. There WILL be revenge. Overturning the fake election will be impossible. But taking back the HOUSE in 2022 can EASILY happen.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Cat said:
> ...



That was a claim from a newly minted ultrarightwing conspiracy site.  You need more than that.  But you Party of the Rumpers jump on it like it was chiseled in stone.  I agree with at least a couple of Republican Senators.  The Proof needs to be presented right now and let the courts decide.  Let's end this nonsense one way or another.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I followed the original cite.  It was from a newly minted ultrarightwing conspiracy site which offered no corroberating evidence.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


I've asked at least three posters for information on new claims I hadn't heard about before, and all I get is crickets.  They disappear, not to be seen again.  I'm curious, I like to see what they're cooking up now, but they don't seem willing to share.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Cat said:
> ...



Rump and his Putin Handlers are just keeping things stirred up.  There IS no fact to it.  And one by one, the Republican Senators are getting tired of it and want it ended in the next 10 days or less.  Even if Rump keeps doing his worst, On Dec 15th, the EC meets and casts their votes and almost all of them are tied directly to the popular votes of the states.  

Rumps lawsuits have already failed in Wis, Penn and Ga.  And a couple of others as well.  He's running out of things to sue about.  If he doesn't resolve it very soon, the Republican Party is going to cut him off at the knees for funding so he can no longer keep suing everyone in creation.  Rump has no liquid assets himself and all his property is tied up in loans so he can't pay for it himself.  And this is one time he won't be able to sucker the Tax Payers into paying for his nonsense.


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Do you mind? I was asking @Silver Cat for some information.


Right you are

I butted into your conversation with SiverCat just as you butted into a conversation between SilverCat and Daryl Hunt


----------



## Viktor (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Penn is finished.
> There is enough difference that an automatic recount won't happen.  If a recount is done it's going to have to be paid by the Republican Party and it's going to cost millions.
> 
> Biden Elected as Pennsylvania Puts Him Across 270 Electoral Votes


The media does not decide elections, dimwit.


----------



## Viktor (Nov 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


The media does not decide elections, dimwit.


----------



## Viktor (Nov 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans need to assess where they are and abandon supporting Trump fed fantasies
> 
> Trumps legacy is already set. We know about his love of conspiracies.
> 
> ...


Your opinion is worthless. All you do is babble baseless BS,


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 8, 2020)

Why T had more votes than Obama 

Biden fabricated millions of votes


----------



## Silver Cat (Nov 8, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


To present the real, totally legal Proof, we need the real, federal investigations both about election crimes and foreign influence.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 9, 2020)

Silver Cat said:


> To present the real, totally legal Proof, we need the real, federal investigations both about election crimes and foreign influence.


Biden is not a legally elected president


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 9, 2020)

Viktor said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Penn is finished.
> ...


I do and so does the majority.  The Majority of the States controlling the majority of the EC votes have spoken.  NO MORE TRUMP is the battle cry from around the world.


----------



## dblack (Nov 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Time for Republicans to man up
> 
> Trump lost
> Trump lost Bigly



Happy to see him gone, but "bigly"? - not exactly. Fact is, Dems went up against Whizzo the Clown and just _barely_ won. And were refused the Senate. It's sure as fuck no mandate.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2020)

dblack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Time for Republicans to man up
> ...


306 EVs is losing BIGLY

Even Trump said so when he got 306 against Hillary


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> > To present the real, totally legal Proof, we need the real, federal investigations both about election crimes and foreign influence.
> ...


January 20, 2021 he will be


----------



## dblack (Nov 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes. Dems are as full of shit as Trump was. Point taken.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Time for Republicans to man up
> 
> Trump lost
> Trump lost Bigly
> ...


Bullshit.  President Trump won easily in Florida, Texas, and Ohio.  Yet somehow mysteriously didn’t in PA or AZ.  Once votes are verified and recounted, then I will believe it.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 9, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Penn is finished.
> There is enough difference that an automatic recount won't happen.  If a recount is done it's going to have to be paid by the Republican Party and it's going to cost millions.
> 
> Biden Elected as Pennsylvania Puts Him Across 270 Electoral Votes





Daryl Hunt said:


> Penn is finished.
> There is enough difference that an automatic recount won't happen.  If a recount is done it's going to have to be paid by the Republican Party and it's going to cost millions.
> 
> Biden Elected as Pennsylvania Puts Him Across 270 Electoral Votes


1. Still a chance that Republican legislatures in contested states (PA GA AZ MI) choose Electors who ABSTAIN from giving any votes to anyone. If nobody get 270 the decision goes to the House and Senate
2. With each state getting one vote, the House votes for President and the Senate for VP. Since states are split almost evenly in half, the vote can be split. One candidate can be elected President and the other VP.
3. Since Biden pledged in public to represent all America regardless of vote, it makes more sense for both Biden and Trump to share executive duties so both the liberal and conservative states share representation.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Time for Republicans to man up
> ...



It wasn't an easy win in Fl, Tx or Oh but it was a win.  And Biden won PA and AZ.  You've been living in the "Fantasy" land for the last 4 years.  It's time to join Reality.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 9, 2020)

emilynghiem said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Penn is finished.
> ...



Earth to Rumpsters, Earth to Rumpsters.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 9, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What was “fantasy” in the last four years?
No new wars is very real.  Bringing manufacturing jobs back to America has been real.  Russia Hoax was the fantasy, one you’ve been living in.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Time for Republicans to man up
> ...



306 EVs BABY

Trump got Schlonged


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



You keep telling yourself that.  But Rump lost.  And the more money squandered on this, the less money that will be had to keep the Senate in Republican control.  And the last thing I want to see is for the Dems to control the Presidency, the House and the Senate all at the same time.  So keep backing the "L"er and watch the Dems control all 3 and watch a complete ClusterF***.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 9, 2020)

*" Beijing Biden Traitorous Allegiance To America Last "

* Demon Rats Playing Robin Hood Will Not Learn **


rightwinger said:


> 306 EVs BABY
> Trump got Schlonged


In 2024 strump will be a year younger than beijing biden and demon rats are too stupid to fix the idiocy of their political positions and the same reasons that got trump elected the first time will put him back .

The probability that the beady eyed traitor child molester beijing biden survives covid-19 or impeachment is a stretch of the imagination .

The left wing psychopathy of ingratiating america to the world by screwing americans has already begun .

In the mean time you can all worship the lofted anus of ill hand as her adherents begin to explode .


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Beijing Biden Traitorous Allegiance To America Last "
> 
> * Demon Rats Playing Robin Hood Will Not Learn **
> 
> ...


306 EVs

Loser


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> > *" Beijing Biden Traitorous Allegiance To America Last "
> ...



Click on my tag and get a real eye opener.  The main screen has a Video made in October and it predicts what is happening.  It doesn't say Rump, it only lays out what could happen.  Rump is doing exactly what the video predicts.  Forget about counting all the votes.  Forget about proving voter fraud.  Forget about the Electoral College.  He's on track to oerthrow the United States Government in a Coup.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 9, 2020)

*" Recount For Cause "

* Stuffing Ballot Boxes **


rightwinger said:


> 306 EVs
> Loser


This was noticed by an individual because it was an unexpected anomaly , so how many times did this occur where was it not noticed and how easily are the voting machines manipulated ?

Really , who the fuck update voting machine software the night before an election that requires manual input to set the count and who officiated the process ?









						Officials: Clerk error behind county results favoring Biden
					

BELLAIRE, Mich. (AP) — A clerk’s error in a small Republican-leaning northern Michigan county earlier this week led to the reporting of unofficial voting results that favored Democrat Joe Biden, state officials said.




					apnews.com
				



_The Department of State said Antrim and many other counties in Michigan use the Dominion Voting Systems election management system and ballot tabulators. *The tabulators are programmed to scan hand-marked paper ballots.* The paper ballots are retained and a totals tape showing the number of votes for each candidate in each race is printed from the machine.

*“Late in the election preparation process, a minor correction was made to a ballot that caused additional compounding changes to how the software totals and presented the data,” *said Jeff DeLongchamp, president of Grand Rapids-based ElectionSource. “The skewed unofficial results were a result of procedural misunderstanding that the clerk’s office had never before experienced.”_









						Cause of Election Day glitch in Georgia counties still unexplained
					

The problem prompted a judge to extend voting hours.




					www.politico.com
				



_*The companies “uploaded something last night, which is not normal,* and it caused a glitch,” said Marcia Ridley, elections supervisor at Spalding County Board of Election. That glitch prevented pollworkers from using the pollbooks to program smart cards that the voters insert into the voting machines.

Ridley said that a representative from the two companies called her after poll workers began having problems with the equipment Tuesday morning and said the problem was due to an upload to the machines by one of their technicians overnight._









						Smokin' Joe Frazier Among 22 Dead People Who Still Vote In Philly
					

By Ralph Cipriano for BigTrial.net Smokin' Joe Frazier, the city's most famous boxer, may have died on Nov. 7, 2011. But he still lives on a...




					www.bigtrial.net
				



_Smokin' Joe Frazier, the city's most famous boxer, *may have died on Nov. 7, 2011. But he still lives on at the polls.*_
_In 2018, according to city records, the former heavyweight champ voted in the general election in his adopted hometown.

*Frazier leads a parade of 22 dead people, who according to city records gathered by Big Trial, miraculously came back to life to vote in past Philadelphia elections.* Others on the list that's been uncovered so far include seven hero cops who died in the line of duty, a murdered community activist, and 11 dead relatives of cops. _

_The other celebrities on the list to date is Will Smith's late father, Willard Carroll Smith Sr., who died on Nov. 7, 2016, but still managed to vote in the 2017 and 2018 general elections. _


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 9, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Recount For Cause "
> 
> * Stuffing Ballot Boxes **
> 
> ...



Wow, using a newly minted rtwingnutjob conspiracy site opinion piece as a reference is priceless.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 9, 2020)

*" Left Is Scared Of Voter Vetting "

* In Person Identity Verification A Necessary Standard For Voter Vetting **


Daryl Hunt said:


> Wow, using a newly minted rtwingnutjob conspiracy site opinion piece as a reference is priceless.


Is API News a conspiracy site as it cited politico ?

I do not trust that voter roles are accurate and do not believe in blanket mailing of ballots to individuals whom do not request them ; voters need to prove their competency and not simply be spoon fed and rewarded for being lazy , moreover facilitating organizations adept at ballot fraud should not be allowed to steal elections .

The physical identity of every voter should be verified , in person , even if the ballots are put into a mailbox to be mailed in to be counted directly behind the person verifying the information , moreover partisan representatives need to be present for all sides for the identity verification and not just trust that it is all taking place on the level - Has Any Agency Responsible For Voter Integrity Directly Verified A Single Voter Of A Mail In Ballot In Person ? .


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 9, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Left Is Scared Of Voter Vetting "
> 
> * In Person Identity Verification A Necessary Standard For Voter Vetting **
> 
> ...



Care to give the real cite directly to the API News instead of a cite to one of you buddies giving an opinion on something and using a cite to a real site that doesn't say anything close to what he claims.  That's dishonest.


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 9, 2020)

schmidlap said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Sahaddap, you mathematically illiterate mouth breather.
> ...


Biden is the DNC, he said so himself. If cheating is found it goes all the way to the top.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 9, 2020)

*" Dishonest Is What Would Have Occurred Had The Shoe Been On The Other Foot "

* Associated Press News **


Daryl Hunt said:


> Care to give the real cite directly to the API News instead of a cite to one of you buddies giving an opinion on something and using a cite to a real site that doesn't say anything close to what he claims.  That's dishonest.


Dishonest is objecting to verification of ballot counts where voting machines received an impromtu software update the night before an election that required manual inputs to resolve issues that clearly caused a huge mistake in credited votes .









						Officials: Clerk error behind county results favoring Biden
					

BELLAIRE, Mich. (AP) — A clerk’s error in a small Republican-leaning northern Michigan county earlier this week led to the reporting of unofficial voting results that favored Democrat Joe Biden, state officials said.




					apnews.com
				












						About Us | AP
					

The Associated Press is a global, not-for-profit news cooperative. Discover more about our global, historical, multiformat and innovative coverage at AP.org.




					www.ap.org
				



_The Associated Press is an independent global news organization dedicated to factual reporting. Founded in 1846, AP today remains the most trusted source of fast, accurate, unbiased news in all formats and the essential provider of the technology and services vital to the news business._


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 9, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



If Democrats cheated
Why did they lose seats in the House and not take the Senate?

Not very good at cheating are they?


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 9, 2020)

*" One Goal And Let The Rest Ride "

* Selective Target **


rightwinger said:


> If Democrats cheated
> Why did they lose seats in the House and not take the Senate?
> Not very good at cheating are they?


The question is as close as it gets to being relevant in that if voters turned on trump they were still not stupid enough to give demon rats all three branches of government .

It would be interesting to know , and it was not included in the report , whether votes were changed for the senatorial candidates at the same time they were allocated to beijing biden , as that would indicate whether it were possible to affect the presidential vote count but not the congressional or senatorial vote count .









						Officials: Clerk error behind county results favoring Biden
					

BELLAIRE, Mich. (AP) — A clerk’s error in a small Republican-leaning northern Michigan county earlier this week led to the reporting of unofficial voting results that favored Democrat Joe Biden, state officials said.




					apnews.com


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> If Democrats cheated
> Why did they lose seats in the House and not take the Senate?
> 
> Not very good at cheating are they?


The hyper-partisan fantasy is rife with inexplicable, nutty aspects aplenty.

Ludicrous claims of such an anomalous and slipshod caper is entirely consistent with a cry baby narcissist's delusion that it is all about_ him._

What is noteworthy is that the election is unfolding in the precise sequence widely predicted:

Biden is elected President of the United States by the American people.
Fake Don whines, with no credible evidence, that unnamable dastards in various locales have all perpetrated unspecified, coordinated mischief calculated to make _him_ very pissy.
Maybe 2016's 3-5 million invisible bogus balloteers whom Lardass claimed had cost him the popular vote _then_ (Not a single suspect could be apprehended or even identified by the failed casino operator and faded reality-tv performer's Czar of Naughty Voting, Kris K Kobach) suddenly reappeared like quadrennial cicadas!

The vast, widely-coordinated, bipartisan conspiracy that festers in the mind of an egomaniacal paranoid is a curious thing, indeed. 

Meanwhile, Donald Lame Duck is being pampered and caressed by his boogaloos, proud boys, and neo-nazi dementos:










						Donald Trump – Daily Stormer
					






					dailystormer.su


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 10, 2020)

*" Too Stupid To Know Better "

* Idiots For Fake Appearances And Pandering To Communists **


schmidlap said:


> The hyper-partisan fantasy is rife with inexplicable, nutty aspects aplenty.


The left is pervasive with idiotic policies that are not good for america and they optioned a feeble minded traitorous old coot to convince them to sweetly bend over a barrel and let china ass rape their domestic industry and steal their intellectual property in exchange for servile service industry jobs as flee market distributors of junk while beijing biden cashes in on the voyeurism .


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 10, 2020)

biden said ban fracking; biden wins pa? no not fishy at all....


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2020)

ninja007 said:


> biden said ban fracking; biden wins pa? no not fishy at all....



You back on that lie again?  Pick a new one.  Meanwhile, you can join in on your Party of the Rump Campaign Song.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 11, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > biden said ban fracking; biden wins pa? no not fishy at all....
> ...



Fuck you Daryl.

You'll die before the next election.

Your EEG is already flatlined.

We don't need you and we'll own the party for a long long time.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > schmidlap said:
> ...



They are pretty stupid all the way around.


----------

